# Paw licking and nail biting, pink paws



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Saw vet today. Kojo has been biting nails and licking paws since I got him. Vet says likely allergic to grass as only body part affected. Recommended one ADULT Benedryl twice a day. I always thought foot staining from red clay. Gave him a bath last night and his paws were pink, not red clay orange. Pink is from saliva, licking and biting paws. Does adult Benedryl twice a day seem a lot for 16 lb DOG? Kojo is 2 years 4 months old.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly has gotten yeast on her paws from the wet grass which causes her to lick them and bite them. I give her paw baths with a medicated shampoo when this happens which clears them up. You may want to try something like this before resorting to the oral medication if it is just the paws bothering him and not other body parts.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Have you tried a simple approach of wiping the paws with a damp rag when he comes in and then thoroughly drying them? I find a paper towel works best for drying paws. Also, keeping the paw pad fur short could help. Mia took Benadryl only once when she inhaled some grass and the vet thought it might be an allergy. She was a zombie on it and did not have an allergy anyway. She had a piece of grass stuck in her nose. If they get yeast in the paws some folks soak them in a mild solution of povidine iodine and water which supposedly kills it.


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

I don't think yeast or fungus. We get heavy rain about every three days then blazing hot turning soil hard as bricks. Fungus on lawn impossible. Kojo's paws always wet when raining. I have a ritual drying his paws as he comes indoors. Sometimes he's dripping wet all over so big towel dry off. He is not happy going outside in pouring rain but potty call. Oh well. Nobody has addressed the recommended dosage (adult tablet twice a day). If pink paws from licking, what shampoo will turn them white?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I was told the dosage of Benedryl for a dog is 1 mg. per pound every 12 hours.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow licks her feet too and her feet are stained pink from saliva. The vet also felt it was an allergy due to our damp climate. I tried Benadryl but it seemed to make her lethargic. Tried apoquel and that seemed to work but I read about it and decided to not use it anymore. Plus it was expensive. I actually feel that she just likes to lick her feet. I don't think they are necessarily itchy. She just gets really into it. Almost OCD.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dogs metabolize Benadryl very quickly, and there is a wide range of safety. I am sure that if the vet told you to try it, it’s safe. You may find that it is sedating, however. If so, do discuss THAt with the vet. There are other antihistamines that work with dogs that have a longer half-life, and are not sedating. Kodi is on Zyrtec daily For that reason. So if the Benadryl is not effective, or if you don’t like the side effects, that is one to discuss with your vet.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks for posting this question. I was wondering if Mando was "just being a dog" by constantly licking/chewing his paws. His vet thought it was normal behavior. After reading this, however, I'm beginning to wonder if Mando has allergies since the licking/chewing (and sneezing) seem more pronounced after he walks/rolls around in grass. I'm going to keep an eye on things and follow this thread.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Dogs sweat through their paw pads. Then add heat, humidity, and damp furry feet and the stage is set for some bad juju in paws! Simple foot soaks can help IMO, even with plain old water. This is something simple to try, along with keeping the fur pads trimmed up which trap moisture.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

LUVmyHava said:


> I don't think yeast or fungus. We get heavy rain about every three days then blazing hot turning soil hard as bricks. Fungus on lawn impossible. Kojo's paws always wet when raining. I have a ritual drying his paws as he comes indoors. Sometimes he's dripping wet all over so big towel dry off. He is not happy going outside in pouring rain but potty call. Oh well. Nobody has addressed the recommended dosage (adult tablet twice a day). If pink paws from licking, what shampoo will turn them white?


Do you trust the qualifications of your vet? If so, I'd trust their dosage recommendation. If not, consider changing vets  (I'm not being funny - we lived in Kampala, Uganda and did use one vet who I didn't find very qualified but there were many others who were well trained and really great.)


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> Dogs sweat through their paw pads. Then add heat, humidity, and damp furry feet and the stage is set for some bad juju in paws! Simple foot soaks can help IMO, even with plain old water. This is something simple to try, along with keeping the fur pads trimmed up which trap moisture.


true - they don't have to "get" fungus from the yard, it can grow very easily on their paws (between the pads especially) on its own.


----------

